# AAD-HD Available Saturday



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well the big 4 distants are coming this weekend but the prices are crazy! I just found this on another site..



> 9.99 per network (one feed only. Chicago for Eastern and Central, LA for Mountain and Pacific)
> 7.49 per network if you have SD as well (plus the 3.49)
> 34.99 for all 4 networks
> 24.99 for all 4 networks if you have SD as well (plus the 12.99)
> ...


----------



## Rainbird (Aug 22, 2002)

What is AAD-HD?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Rainbird said:


> What is AAD-HD?


See the discussion in the thread Distant Networks more available Saturday? and the discussion in the Charlie Chat thread.

But, keeping it simple, AllAmericanDirect (AAD) is the company that provides New York and San Francisco SD locals to those who can't get locals off the air. They apparently are adding Chicago and Los Angeles HD locals beginning next week.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Rainbird said:


> What is AAD-HD?


All American direct 
"Welcome! Many satellite TV subscribers, similar to you, have discovered they are unable to receive their local network channels such as ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX. The good news is you may be able to subscribe to some or all of these channels through All American Direct if you qualify. To see if you qualify, simply click on the "Do I Qualify?" link in the top navigation menu,"

https://www.mydistantnetworks.com/


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ar..._Distant_Signal_Eligibility_After_June_12.php


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

WOW!

$34.99 is what I pay for HD Absolute plus SD locals.

Sounds like a bit of a rip-off, almost $9 per channel.

I might consider $4-5 per channel per month, but no way $9 per month per channel.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> WOW!
> 
> $34.99 is what I pay for HD Absolute plus SD locals.
> 
> ...


They have a very limited market, so the costs per channel will be high. Gives one a hint of what HD a la carte would look like.

The email I received back from them said without any elaboration:


> The HD networks will be available on Saturday 6/13/09. The HD channels will be $9.99 per location if you do not already have distant networks. The channels will be $7.49 per location along with your current service.


 Fortunately, I don't need them. If they had also uplinked the Chicago PBS Station and the Chicago The CW station, they might have been able to spread their overhead a little with customers like me.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thats pretty much in line with what I found except there is a discount for taking everything. SD & HD.

I was looking forward to this but not at these prices.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

9.99 per network (one feed only. Chicago for Eastern and Central, LA for Mountain and Pacific)
7.49 per network if you have SD as well (plus the 3.49)
34.99 for all 4 networks
24.99 for all 4 networks if you have SD as well (plus the 12.99)


This prices are just a rip off. I dont have Dish so no biggie to me but I get DNS feed from D* and I only pay $3.50 for East & West coast SD DNS feeds. I only have one HD DNS feed and its free since I already have the SD DNS feed. No way I would pay those prices. That is extortion if I ever heard of it!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It is tough. Back before I had HD, I subscribed to Atlanta (SD) from AAD just to have another time zone to record on my 508"s. Two recorders just didn't cover the 4 networks. But their HD prices sound like they are going to be tough to pay even for folks who have no other choice. (Yes that situation can exist when there is no line of sight to the necessary DirecTV satellites and no cable or off-the-air.)


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I just ordered ABC-HD. Pricey yes but lucky for me I only needed ABC through AAD!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

GB1 said:


> I just ordered ABC-HD. Pricey yes but lucky for me I only needed ABC through AAD!


They activate it yet?


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Not yet, I just checked. I called immediatly after I ordered it online-to cancel my ABC sd (for some reason I could not do it on line) and the guy said to would take about 24 hours. Online it said it could take up to 72.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow, so if Congress and the Florida judge say it's ok for AAD to provide [for an exorbitant price] distant locals in HD, then why can't Dish offer them straight up?


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

davethestalker said:


> Wow, so if Congress and the Florida judge say it's ok for AAD to provide [for an exorbitant price] distant locals in HD, then why can't Dish offer them straight up?


To answer your question about why Dish cannot offer distants straight up is because back in the late 90's DISH broke the law and gave people who didn't qualify distant networks. The conversations on the phone were coached so you could answer the questions right to receive a distant of the channel that you had a "Grade B" or higher signal for, or had received the signal in the last ninety days, thus breaking the law. How do I know this ? I took advantage of the situation like many other people back in the day. It's what Charlie wanted or else they wouldn't of trained his CSR's in the fine art of "coaching".

Also I did a little digging about All American Direct/NPS, NPS build their website back in 2003 at callnps.com. The website is archived at The Internet Archive Machine so it appears that the company is 100% legit. The only thing the subscriber could find DISH at fault is selling our information (phone numbers, addresses, etc.) to a third party but for the service offered I really don't care.

About the price of the distants in HD, yes they are severely over priced at $9.99/channel. II would of thought it would more or less be $6.99 per HD network (double the SD feed) but seeing how I already had distants I'm getting the $7.49 discount, so it's $10.98 per network w/ HD & SD.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

It was actually in 2004 I believe when Distants were shut off. I lost two SV networks that were not availble in my DMA over the thing that sucked about it is all the cable companies in the area offer the channels that I lost.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> It was actually in 2004 I believe when Distants were shut off. I lost two SV networks that were not availble in my DMA over the thing that sucked about it is all the cable companies in the area offer the channels that I lost.


That's justice for you aye? Customer always loses when lawyers and judges get involved.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone receiving any ADD-HD channel yet? I'm still waiting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

I got mine within 10 minutes of calling.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

GB1 said:


> Anyone receiving any ADD-HD channel yet? I'm still waiting.


You should call them again. It shouldn't take long.


----------



## stlcardsblues (Jan 4, 2008)

jmccurrytech said:


> I got mine within 10 minutes of calling.


>>>>>

They are not offering the AAD channels in areas where locals are available right?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

I get my locals from Dish, plus SF and NY in SD from AAD, and HD from LA thru them too.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

phrelin said:


> You should call them again. It shouldn't take long.


Thanks Phrelin, I did call (there is another similar thread where I posted my experince with them) and now it is on!


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

stlcardsblues said:


> >>>>>
> 
> They are not offering the AAD channels in areas where locals are available right?


AAD can sell DNS to any qualified sub regardless of any LiL the sub can receive from E*. The rule in SHVERA only applies if the satellite provider (AAD) provides your Local DMA. Since AAD does not provide any Local DMA's to any E* subs they can provide DNS to any sub who is qualified. It is a loop hole that may close when the bozo's in DC renew SHVRA this year.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't know the max radius that a spot beam can cover but my local cable company always has been able to offer what we call "distant" on their cable network. This is unfair and they should change the law where DISH & DirecTv can give us LiL from other DMA's until we are able to get a full set of the network channels. Being in SE Ohio the local cable company gives us network channels out of Columbus OHIO (ABC & CBS) Huntington/Charleston WV (NBC, ABC & FOX) and Parkersburg WV (FOX & NBC) A law like this would be fairer to DBS companies when dealing with DMAs where there is only one or two networks available. Our area just recently got FOX OTA because the local NBC added it as a substation in "digital" format, not HD. That's just my opinion and I really don't understand the technical aspects of doing something like this or if it is even possible but if it was it would end the fleecing that AAD seems to be doing. BTW i'm dropping my HD Distants tomorrow and just keeping my SD distants... the PQ improved a little bit on the SD Distants out of SF & NY a bit during the switch over and I really can't afford another $20 to go out for stations I already get... even if they are in SD.


----------



## T_N_T (Sep 9, 2008)

cj9788 said:


> AAD can sell DNS to any qualified sub regardless of any LiL the sub can receive from E*. The rule in SHVERA only applies if the satellite provider (AAD) provides your Local DMA. Since AAD does not provide any Local DMA's to any E* subs they can provide DNS to any sub who is qualified. It is a loop hole that may close when the bozo's in DC renew SHVRA this year.


That does not make sense otherwise everyone could get them, which is not true, you have to be in an area that is unserved by locals.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

An area unserved by locals _by your provider_. Since AAD is not in the business of providing locals, that can automatically be checked off and you can move on to the other qualifying criteria.


----------



## Buzzdar (Sep 19, 2006)

since it is possible to have more than one dish account on one aad account what would prevent 3 or 4 people from here each having 2 receivers and splitting the cost of all hd and sd channels. one person paying the bill and the others sending money to the others.

like 16 bucks each for all channels 16x 4 people


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

cj9788 said:


> AAD can sell DNS to any qualified sub regardless of any LiL the sub can receive from E*. The rule in SHVERA only applies if the satellite provider (AAD) provides your Local DMA. Since AAD does not provide any Local DMA's to any E* subs they can provide DNS to any sub who is qualified. It is a loop hole that may close when the bozo's in DC renew SHVRA this year.


The VP for AAD was at the Congressional hearing yesterday and openly promised that they were not and would not take advantage of that loop hole lol. I about fell out of my chair that he said that. I was like thats what you do, thats what your doing, thats what you going to continue to do so how is that even valid coming out of your mouth.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

T_N_T said:


> That does not make sense otherwise everyone could get them, which is not true, you have to be in an area that is unserved by locals.


Anyone can get them as long as they are in a white area, an area that can not receive locals OTA. For example Waycross Ga zip 31501 is in the JAX FL DMA. None of the local channel signals reach Waycross OTA. Since AAD does not provide JAX FL locals via satellite they can provide DNS to anyone who has an E* receiver in Waycross GA. The loophole that more likely than not will be closed.



joshjr said:


> The VP for AAD was at the Congressional hearing yesterday and openly promised that they were not and would not take advantage of that loop hole lol. I about fell out of my chair that he said that. I was like thats what you do, thats what your doing, thats what you going to continue to do so how is that even valid coming out of your mouth.


 Thats the type of thing that will fire up the NAB. I am not up to speed on the Digital implications but I belive that since AAD is providing subs all four cities 2 SD and 2 HD that they are violating SHVERA's provision of no more than 2 affiliates of each network. They are letting people sub to 4 cities, I have been told on other sites that since 2 are sd and 2 are HD then they are not in violation. Either way the NAB are going to be using that as they plead their case to the lawmakers. It was crap like that that killed DNS for E*.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

cj9788 said:


> Anyone can get them as long as they are in a white area, an area that can not receive locals OTA. For example Waycross Ga zip 31501 is in the JAX FL DMA. None of the local channel signals reach Waycross OTA. Since AAD does not provide JAX FL locals via satellite they can provide DNS to anyone who has an E* receiver in Waycross GA. The loophole that more likely than not will be closed.
> 
> Thats the type of thing that will fire up the NAB. I am not up to speed on the Digital implications but I belive that since AAD is providing subs all four cities 2 SD and 2 HD that they are violating SHVERA's provision of no more than 2 affiliates of each network. They are letting people sub to 4 cities, I have been told on other sites that since 2 are sd and 2 are HD then they are not in violation. Either way the NAB are going to be using that as they plead their case to the lawmakers. It was crap like that that killed DNS for E*.


The VP for the Disney/ABC corp was there and basically asked how AAD was able to sell something they dont own or pay for. The VP for AAD basically said something about copyright payments or something like that. It sounded like he really was exploiting the loop hole more then most would of thought. Dish was really quit about anything to do with DNS really other then them wanting orphin cities to get local programming within the state they live in.

Disney was kind of a pain in the butt about it. I understand they want paid for it, it came down to the guy saying who needs to be able to watch Desperate Housewives on 2 different channels at the same time. His idea was to blackout all programming except news and local programming. Whats the point. For alot of people its not getting 2 channels with Desperate Housewives its about getting the option to watch it at all on any channel.

I think there has to be a way to get every sub all of the big 4 local channels not matter what DMA they come from. Its not about the freaking news its about people wanting to see something without having to put up and antenna and subbing to sattelite or cable and also both hving equal playing grounds with the laws or rights.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

> 9.99 per network (one feed only. Chicago for Eastern and Central, LA for Mountain and Pacific)
> *7.49 per network if you have SD as well (plus the 3.49)*
> 34.99 for all 4 networks
> 24.99 for all 4 networks if you have SD as well (plus the 12.99)


Edit: Incase anyone is confused the SD mentioned above is not the HD from NY & SF. It's the SD from Chicago & LA. So if you have three NY & SF feeds and three HD feeds from Chicago then you total cost per month is $40.44. I already have my HD cancelling out on July 18th and am switching to cable. I might just keep SF & NY just to have them on my dish. I don't know. Alot of my decision on this is the Dish/TiVo situation and the fact that the Disney CEO wants to black out network programming on distants and leave us the syndicated programming & news from the areas. Why bother with the hassle when you have options.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

I find this kind of sad. I put in my new zip code of 03753, and I need a waiver for the ABC station?!? Go to antennaweb.org and it shows I get NO channels at all in that area.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Can anyone explain how the AAD arrangement actually works? I realize this was set up to essentially (legally) circumvent the SHEVRA rules and frankly, this is a good thing for those souls that lack their own DMA.

As I see it, the Distant Locals (SD and HD) are still being provided by E* but E* is somehow not actually involved in "providing" the service to those that qualify. So this is a bit of a conundrum. The way I see it, a qualifying household cannot order Distant Locals from directly E* but can pay AAD to order it for them.

So I must wonder how is this technically accomplished? I doubt AAD has the ability to directly turn up individual channels for their subscribers that Dish Network is not allowed to provide to them per the rules. Does someone from AAD pick up the phone to call E* as say something like, "...Hey Charlie, give KABC to Joe Blow, located in East Overshoe, MT......"?

Like the title says: Just curious.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

They have their own uplinks and you call them if you need a new "hit" on your boxes for their channels. The only thing is, they do this via Dish/Echostar satellite transpoders and receiver boxes.


----------

